# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  clen = possitive drug test?

## redmeat1

anyone know if their is any truth to this? i'm talking about a urine test that your employer would give you.

----------


## rocco-x

yes...i've seen it 2x with 2 different people both on either clen tabs or helios.came back as speed or crystal meth,amphetamines.don't chance it.it has a quick half life so just quit it and drink alotta water.at least a week before your test...

----------


## Bonaparte

Clen is in no way related to amphetamine or any street drug, so it will not come up.
However, ephedrine will often cause a false positive for amphetamine.

----------


## MrSwoleMcNasty

What he said ^.
Whoever said they tested posotive for amphetamines while on Clen is full of shit.

----------


## V-ROID

Maybe it was UGL Clen with a "kick"... Did their teeth rot out too?

----------


## eazy333

Clen , ephedrine, and amphetamines all have the same base molecule. Yes it is possible... I dont risk it

----------


## Bonaparte

> Clen, ephedrine, and amphetamines all have the same base molecule. Yes it is possible... I dont risk it


Clen is not structurally related to amphetamine and does not share any of its metabolites. It also isn't listed anywhere as a cause for false positives.

----------


## mantus3

> Clen is not structurally related to amphetamine and does not share any of its metabolites. It also isn't listed anywhere as a cause for false positives.


It would be better to be informed about the brand of the test and to learn when it gives false true or false negative. You could be easily be false true to that tests by just using caffeine or vitamin C. It is not just about the metabolites but the structure of the test

----------


## Bonaparte

> It would be better to be informed about the brand of the test and to learn when it gives false true or false negative. *You could be easily be false true to that tests by just using caffeine or vitamin C.* It is not just about the metabolites but the structure of the test


And if a drug test did somehow misinterpret caffeine or vitamin C for a rec drug, it would be immediately discredited and never used again.

----------


## DanB

> Clen is in no way related to amphetamine or any street drug, so it will not come up.
> However, ephedrine will often cause a false positive for amphetamine.





> Clen is not structurally related to amphetamine and does not share any of its metabolites. It also isn't listed anywhere as a cause for false positives.






> And if a drug test did somehow misinterpret caffeine or vitamin C for a rec drug, it would be immediately discredited and never used again.


yet people stilll try argue the point that it gives a false positive lol, can anybody show us proof if this? if not then why argue with the above?

----------


## SexySweetheart

thanks for posting a great question OP !... interresting stuff here

----------


## ekfox93

this is very interesting to me, i have never had to take a piss test and don't anticipate one in the near future either but i never even thought about not passing one due to clen

----------


## AaronJM1984

I've heard about ephedrine causing a false positive for amphetamines, however, I've taken like 10 piss tests while taking ephedrine on a daily basis and nothing has come of it. I wouldn't worry too much about it, if you're that concerned, just discontinue the use of "whatever" a few days prior.

----------

